# Hilton Head a Thanksgiving



## SunandFun83 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking for one of the Marriott's on HHI or Myrtle beach for Thanksgiving or the week before or after.   Grande Ocean is our favorite resort.  Would consider renting more than one week.

I am Interval Platinum and wi monitor that inventory.  Hoping someone with an owner week is happy to help each other out.


----------



## petenkari (Oct 21, 2013)

*Are you still looking for this?*

I have some MVC points left that will expire at the end of the year.  I booked a long weekend at our home resort, but am willing to cancel and use the points to rent out.  I checked, and found availability at a few places that might work for you.  Let me know if you are still interested and we can see what we can get.

Thanks,

Kari


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a 3b/3b at WATERSIDE from Nov. 16 to the 23rd.

We may be able to work out a deal for the week OR the last 3/4 days.

We will have been here for three weeks and may be ready to leave early and prepare for our  4 week Fla. swing.

We're full timers and go with the flow.  

Email or PM if we can help,  

Jeff & Evon


----------

